
Curing attention deficit disorder - jjude
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/columns/greg-chappel/curing-crickets-attention-deficit-disorder/article4769944.ece
======
bluemetal
You cannot cure ADD or ADHD. Not with our current drugs, and not with any
known cognitive therapy. The article (and particularly its title) belittles
those with the disorder, perhaps without meaning to do so, but it does it all
the same. I understand the author was simply trying to put a name to a sub-
clinical societal trend they have noticed, but they should not have used the
name of a real and tragic disorder. Still, I found it to be an interesting and
thought provoking read.

------
rtpg
the original title is "Curing cricket's attention deficit disorder"... this
title is misleading

~~~
ColinWright
I agree, but having said that, the message is still relevant.

When programing we need to concentrate for long periods of time. For some
people that comes easily, especially when immersed in a problem. For others
it's less easy.

What this article advocates is not to try to focus intently _all the time,_
but to muster the focus when it matters. To allow oneself to relax, to wander,
to meander, and then to apply a laser-like concentration _just when it
matters._

So the lesson is relevant. More, putting the "correct" title on the submission
is likely to have people understandably skip over it, even though the point of
the article is more widely applicable than just in cricket.

